# Paphiopedilum fowlei 'Merlot' division



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 27, 2020)

When I saw this fowlei on Ibn's post, I was star strucked. It was so dark and colorful. So when I asked for a division, Ibn kindly sent me one! 

After growing for a while, two buds showed up and grew so slowly I thought it wouldn't open. In fact the javanicum, argus, chalersworthii, delenatiis all bloomed first. The only ones slower are the two mastersianum buds.

Only one flower has opened. The second flower seems to decide to face the other way. Perhaps they had an argument? Will post more pics as they open and expand. 

Just so beautiful!!


----------



## Dawn (Dec 27, 2020)

Lovely!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 27, 2020)

very nice. Lucky man!


----------



## mSummers (Dec 27, 2020)

Nice! I love the color on that one.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 28, 2020)

Leslie, I've never seen such a dark coloured P. fowlei before. Very impressive. I have to admitt many of your shown flowers are extraordinary ones.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 28, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Leslie, I've never seen such a dark coloured P. fowlei before. Very impressive. I have to admitt many of your shown flowers are extraordinary ones.


Thanks Rudolf.

Many of my plants are divisions of flowers that I like. Most happened to be the cream of the crop. 

I also do flower some nice first blooms like Mango and the javanicum. All are just luck or because they came from good parentage.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 28, 2020)

Oh wow oh Wow oh WOW.


----------



## Justin (Dec 28, 2020)

That is gorgeous! Does Ibn still post here? He has mad growing skills.


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 28, 2020)

wow! that center flaring looked backlit until i continued scanning the different angles... definitely a wish list division...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2020)

Nice. Ibn has some good clones.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 28, 2020)

Justin said:


> That is gorgeous! Does Ibn still post here? He has mad growing skills.


Ibn comes on rarely as he's busy raising a family. He has reduced much of his collection. But yes he's healthy and still grows magnificent plants. I have been lucky enough to secure many of his plants.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 28, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> wow! that center flaring looked backlit until i continued scanning the different angles... definitely a wish list division...


Yes the flower glows! Truly a stupendous cultivar.

Today's pics (the green stalk of column and staminode is emerald green, wow!):


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 3, 2021)

So it turns out I spelt the name wrong for the species. The correct spelling is fowliei. My apologies to all for inadvertently misleading this critical information. Bad boy!

Today the second bloom has opened to its potential. Here is the full monty.









The two flowers are mirror images of each other. I should have paid more attention to grooming the developing inflorescenses to face the same direction. Oh well, next time.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 3, 2021)

What can one say, but:   

Even with the venom of the green-eyed monster raging through my veins, Leslie, the coat of varnish offered by civilisation, no matter how hideously fragile, bid me to wish you, too: 
A Most Happy, Healthy and Floriferous New Year!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 3, 2021)

You too dear Watson lol!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 3, 2021)

Very cool!
colorful!


----------



## Don I (Jan 5, 2021)

Beauty.
Don


----------



## masaccio (Jan 6, 2021)

Stunning!


----------



## musa (Jan 13, 2021)

Marvelous!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 13, 2021)

Merlot has two friends coming into bloom behind him. 

A game... 

First, can you spot both flower buds?

Second, can you guess what Indonesian species these are? 

A clue you ask? 

Sure. They have huge slightly mottled leaves.


----------



## musa (Jan 14, 2021)

I would have guessed hookerae, but as it is mostly from Malaysia and has strong mottled leaves I changed my guess to mastersianum.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 15, 2021)

No other guesses from our esteemed members?


----------



## GuRu (Jan 18, 2021)

Leslie, I would go for P. mastersianum??


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 19, 2021)

Both Musa and Rudolf are indeed right. It is a mastersianum! 

Just starting to open. Will post when fully open in separate thread. But for now, it looks like this:


----------



## blondie (Jan 19, 2021)

love how dark the flower is very nice indeed


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 21, 2021)

So I decided to self this flower to conserve the genetics of this dark colorful flower. Wish me luck! 

Here are the final pics just before the big event.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 23, 2021)

Leslie, good luck and fingers crossed !


----------

